# Verbo custar



## Carlospalmar

Bom dia colegas. Tenho dúvida sobre o emprego do verbo custar quando é usado no sentido de "ter dificuldade para fazer ou obter algo" Agradeço qualquer ajuda.
Atenciosamente
Carlos


----------



## guihenning

Qual é exatamente a dúvida? Além do sentido mais usual, o sentido que nos dá está certo. Também pode significar "ser difícil"

_«Custei chegar até o metrô»
«Foi assim tão custoso pedires desculpa?»
«a tarefa lhe custara muito»
«A mim me custa muito acreditar que estejas arrependido»
_
Usa-se simplesmente como verbo transitivo comum e pode-se usar no lugar de "ser difícil" "ser custoso" "ter dificuldade em"


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Usa-se simplesmente como verbo transitivo comum e é perífrase de "ser difícil" "ser custoso" "ter dificuldade em"


Dúvida de terminologia, sem ironias, só dúvida: uma perífrase pode ser mais curta do que a expressão da qual ela é uma perífrase?


----------



## guihenning

E eu lá sei?! Eu não sou competente com terminologias e quejandos, eu só falo português.
Na verdade, agora bem li o dicionário e vi que inverti os papéis, mas ok. A sua dúvida já valeu para me elucidar. (E para corrigir a cagada terminológica)


----------



## machadinho

Sei lá, digo eu, guihenning. Vai ver que pode, uai!


----------



## guihenning

Nah, não pode. Pelo menos seguindo o dicionário da Porto Editora: 



> perífrase
> nome feminino
> recurso estilístico que consiste em exprimir por muitas palavras aquilo que poderia ser dito em poucas
> 
> perífrase verbal
> segundo a gramática tradicional, sequência constituída por um verbo auxiliar, no tempo que se quer conjugar, e um verbo principal no infinitivo ou no gerúndio
> 
> (Do grego _períphrasis_, «idem», pelo latim _periphrăse-_, «idem»)


----------



## verdas gong

Custou a/para entender o que falavam.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

verdas gong said:


> Custou a/para entender o que falavam.


verdas gong, eu já vi, mas confesso que raramente utilizei, as estruturas "Custou a Fulano entender...", "Custou-lhe entender..." ou "Custou a ele entender..." aprovadas pela Norma Culta. A nossa querida Norma, porém, não aprova "Custou ... para entender..."

Mas meus concidadãos, em seu linguajar natural, amiúde utilizam estruturas como "Fulano ou ele(a) custou entender..." e "Custou pra ele(a) entender..." de tal forma e com tanta insistência, que a Norma Culta e a língua, vencidas pelo cansaço, acabarão por adotá-las.

Se eu enfiei o pé na jaca, por favor corrijam-me.


----------



## Vanda

Pior que está certo, Márcio. Nosso povo ''custa a querer'' falar 'custa-me entender'.


> _Custei a acreditar._ Esta última construção, contudo, é um brasileirismo muito corrente, a tal ponto que, no Brasil, até pessoas instruídas chegam a sentir alguma estranheza diante da construção dita “correta”. Cabe ao usuário escolher a construção “de lei” ou o brasileirismo que, para os conservadores, soa como vulgaridade sintática.


O Bom Português - Curso Objetivo


----------



## Nino83

Vanda said:


> O Bom Português - Curso Objetivo


Muito interessante, Vanda.
Parece que o português é a língua românica que mais tende a eliminar os sujeitos (lógicos) dativos, como o inglês nas línguas germânicas.
Isso já aconteceu em muitos verbos (por exemplo _me gustan las manzanas > eu gosto de macãs_), mas os brasileiros vão mais rapidamente que os portugueses.


----------



## machadinho

Você não quis dizer sujeito gramatical, Nino? Os sujeitos lógicos são os mesmos em "me gustan las manzanas" e "eu gosto de maçãs", a saber, quem fala.


----------



## Nino83

"Sujetos lógicos *dativos*". 
O que queria dizer é que a língua portuguesa elimina os sujetos lógicos dativos, transformando-os em sujetos lógicos *nominativos*, como em _me (dativo) gosta isso > eu (nominativo) gosto disso_. 
Espero que esclarecei sua dúvida, Machadinho.


----------



## machadinho

Okay, obrigado. Deixo registrada uma discórdia meramente terminológica então.  A língua portuguesa mantém o mesmo sujeito *lógico*, porém substitui o item *gramatical* (nominativo em vez de dativo) que expressa esse mesmo sujeito lógico na linguagem.


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> A língua portuguesa mantém o mesmo sujeito *lógico*, porém substitui o item *gramatical* (nominativo em vez de dativo)


Perfeito!  
Obrigado


----------



## guihenning

Mas não seria isso uma particularidade do verbo 'gostar'? Digo porque se usarmos 'aprazer', volta a ter uma estrutura igual à do espanhol/italiano/francês. Ou estou sonhando?

Aprazem-me as maçãs.
Ah, aquele seu cafezinho que por vários anos tanto me aprouve!
Esse teu tonzinho irônico a mim não me apraz!

_até porque 'aprazer' e 'prazer' são os cognatos diretos de piacere e plaire, non?_


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Mas não seria isso uma particularidade do verbo 'gostar'? Digo porque se usarmos 'aprazer', volta a ter uma estrutura igual à do espanhol/italiano/francês. Ou estou sonhando?
> 
> Aprazem-me as maçãs.
> Ah, aquele seu cafezinho que por vários anos tanto me aprouve!
> Esse teu tonzinho irônico a mim não me apraz!
> 
> _até porque 'aprazer' e 'prazer' são os cognatos diretos de piacere e plaire, non?_



Ou '_agradar_', ou '_satisfazer_'. '_Gostar_' parece ser, de facto, a excepção.


----------



## Nino83

@guihenning , @Carfer  vocês têm razão, mas há sempre sinónimos, em outras línguas também.
Em italiano há também o verbo _gustare_ com o sentido de _piacere_, mas pede o sujeito (lógico) dativo, como em espanhol.
_Il tuo comportamento non mi gusta affatto_ (Treccani 2a.).
(O verbo _gustare_ usado transitivamente significa _saborear, gozar algo_, por exemplo _gustare il caffè_)
Os outros verbos como _agradar, satisfazer, aprazer_ e _prazer_ pedem o sujeito dativo também em italiano e espanhol.
O verbo _to like_ tem um sujeito nominativo mas os verbos _líka_ e _gefallen_ têm um sujeito dativo em islandês e alemão.
(Nestes casos se analisam os verbos mais comuns e a mudança histórica, por exemplo o verbo _to like_ pedia o sujeito dativo em inglês antigo)


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> _Il tuo comportamento non mi gusta affatto_


Interessante, não sabia que existia essa acepção do verbo gostar em italiano.

Resta saber, então, quando foi que os portugueses ou galegos deixaram de usar o verbo gostar como fazem vocês ou os espanhóis. Creio ser algo antiquíssimo, porque mesmo nas obras literárias mais antigas eu nunca li "me gostam as maçãs"…


----------



## Nino83

Sim, provavelmente será um fato muito antigo. Todavia as diferenças entre português, espanhol e italiano são relativamente pequenas (só poucos verbos divergem).
O verbo _custar_ poderia ser o próximo da (pequena) lista.


----------



## bleuboia

guihenning said:


> Interessante, não sabia que existia essa acepção do verbo gostar em italiano.
> 
> Resta saber, então, quando foi que os portugueses ou galegos deixaram de usar o verbo gostar como fazem vocês ou os espanhóis. Creio ser algo antiquíssimo, porque mesmo nas obras literárias mais antigas eu nunca li "me gostam as maçãs"…


Em galego usa-se assim:
Custavos entender o que dixo? (Custa-vos perceber o que disse?)
Gustame comer mazás. (Gosto de comer maçãs.)
Caseime ca miña moza. (Eu casei com a minha namorada.)

Não sei se é por influência do espanhol ou se se dizia sempre assim. Acho que o espanhol teve uma influência no vocabulario mas não nas construções. De feito, usa-se máis os pronomes oblicuos no dia a dia:

Douvolo mañá. (Dou-vo-lo amanhã.
Xa to dixo. (Já to disse.)


----------

